# A Few Season Pictures



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I was looking at some of this seasons pictures and thought I would make a post. I hope it don't bore you folks. But two of my sons caught some good ones this season.
Mike and Joe had a pretty good season for the limited amount of time that they spent on the water.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I never get bored with bass pics! Nice fish!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ditto!!! Looks like a great year for sure...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice fish. Some of those look like bowling balls. Here's my lineup from this year.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys!
I always enjoy seeing pics of Bass also!
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

dats a giant smallie and dats a funny ass shirt!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Those first two largies are FAT!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> Those first two largies are FAT!


They looked bigger in person.

Nice bass fish Bucket Mouth!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks jig. I thought I was going to have another to add today, but I tried to be johnny sweet nuts and lip a pig at the boat and it broke me off in the process. Had the net 2 feet away from me too. idiot.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's another picture from our AEP fish camp trip. These fish were caught out of one of the bigger lakes down there that I can get my bass boat into.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man Guys,all of you.Those are some nice pigs.Bucket those smallies are darn beauties man. They belong on a magazine cover


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The apples didn't fall far from the tree. Thanks for sharing Jeff!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I know I'm a little late but here are some of my bigger ones from this year. All of them were caught from local ponds.
19 in.








18 in.








22 in.








21 in.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome Bass! Can't beat pond fishing!


----------

